# BMW's, problems, and people who post their problems



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I take every opportunity I can to say hello to fellow BMW drivers, at the store when they're getting in their car, in the neighborhood, at the gym..just small talk, you know? "Do you like your BMW? Hows the car running? Any problems? " So far in 20 months since I started researching BMW brand, only one guy said he disliked his (It was a '95 M3 with electrical problems) All the rest seemed very happy and I don't recall one problem they had sans the M3 driver.

I see posts on this BBS about numerous problems with some owners, but then I began to think about what someone posted on Roadfly awhile back, that its probably true that less than 1% of BMW owners post on a bulletin board...and those who do usually have a higher rate of problems with their BMW's than those that don't, after all, we usually seek advice when the world doesn't appear to be round by nature.

Every car has their problems, recalls are apparently a way of keeping the production line moving, the sales coming in, without disrupting this process. The BBS will make it appear that there are really more problems with a given model then there really is.

Having said this, I personally am a very picky customer. I had 6 recalls on a Ford Explorer in the first 1.5 years of ownership, and wrote a nasty 3 page letter to F.M.C. (However, the SUV has run flawlessly since) I'm thoroughly impressed with BMW brand as my car rolls over to 26,000 miles, with only a couple of minor problems such as the moon roof track becoming loose and creating a rattle, and the HK buzz. Would I buy another? Absolutely! 

Why am I posting this? I still take a moment to turn around every morning when I get out of my car and say "Damn, I love this car". I've never done that with any automobile after 16 months of ownership. 

WTG BMW! Sold for life!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Well said, Rip !

And Good Morning


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Good afternoon to you Alex.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Also remember that people will take the time to complain or post about a problem, but most people won't take the time to post when everything is okay.

Thank you for proving that we aren't all unhappy, and have gripes about our cars. Mine's only 1 month old, but I love it so far, and no problems.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Why am I posting this? I still take a moment to turn around every morning when I get out of my car and say "Damn, I love this car". I've never done that with any automobile after 16 months of ownership.*


:thumbup: (only 8 months for me, but I get the same feeling. I LOVE this car.)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Also remember that people will take the time to complain or post about a problem, but most people won't take the time to post when everything is okay.
> 
> *


Agreed! I touched on that in this line on the original post:



> _"and those who do usually have a higher rate of problems with their BMW's than those that don't, after all, we usually seek advice when the world doesn't appear to be round by nature.
> 
> _


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Same tune, different instrument.  :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

great post, these cars are addicting . . . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Bought my car used and despite having a '4 month old' car with 55k on it, I still like it. 

I'm sure people think I'm an idiot driving around town with the top down as much as I do. Life is sweet cruising in a drop top.

Now I don't like the $387 it cost to do an oil change, filters change, and session II inspection  but that's to be expected for european cars.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Keep on biotching. My '02 is perfect after you first 2 year guinea pigs worked out all the kinks. :angel:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

No complaints here. As a matter of fact, I usually show up at work with a smile on my face. 

I wish I could talk to some of my fellow BMW owners like you have. Seems like the ones around me are somewhat clueless about the nature of their cars, some are just badge-wearers, and some do not want to be talked to. Fortunately, I have neighbors right next to me with their own sets of BMWs, including a 530i, a 2002, a new Z4 and a 325xi, so I've been able to chat with them. None of them would ever leave BMW and the guy with the 2002 has been admiring my 330i. :thumbup: Additionally, I got turned onto BMW in 1999 by a friend of mine who had purchased his 323i in NYC by order and drove it out here when he moved to Sac!


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> * I still take a moment to turn around every morning when I get out of my car and say "Damn, I love this car". I've never done that with any automobile after 16 months of ownership.
> 
> WTG BMW! Sold for life! *


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Totally agree! After having owned BMW's for the past 12 years, I still notice that I usually turn around walking away from the car, just to peek at how cool I think it is. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yep, I got a Quality Survey from BMWNA recently, and there were hardly any items for me to check off regarding problems.

I have the H/K 'buzz' (only on the driver's side, still; Crevier was able to fix the passenger side door), and a very occasional 'sticky' clutch when it's cold (okay, cool [40-45]) in the mornings - but it doesn't always happen.

I heard all kinds of horror stories about Bimmers; I have 7600+ miles on my 325i; I've had it 3 months. It just keeps getting better (I just touched up the black trim with some Forever Black) - I hope to have Karl Bimmer professionally detailed in December or so.

When the original equipment brakes and tires wear out, I want to replace with some aftermarket stuff, and next year, I hope to start saving for the next Bimmer in about 5-6 years (want to pay cash!)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> *Yep, I got a Quality Survey from BMWNA recently, and there were hardly any items for me to check off regarding problems.
> 
> I have the H/K 'buzz' (only on the driver's side, still; Crevier was able to fix the passenger side door), and a very occasional 'sticky' clutch when it's cold (okay, cool [40-45]) in the mornings - but it doesn't always happen.
> 
> ...


Wow, you really put the miles on fast, I've got around 2600 miles on mine and it's 4 months old . . .

Get your stereo fixed on your next visit, the HK problem is not a buzz in the speaker but it's the rear shelf rattling when some bass is pumped through the system . . . in your case, it sounds like a bad speaker which is an easy fix . . . I know your happy with your Bimmer and it's nice to hear the excitement you have when your tallking about your car.

You truly appreciate your car and your car couldn't have a better owner then you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

while i agree that message boards are not an accurate sampling of the general population, i don't think that's the only reason you are hearing more complaints here.

if a total stranger walked up to me and asked me how i like my car, i'll tell him the truth-- i love it. i have many complaints, but i'm not the type of person to bond and dump my life story onto a stranger. i'll be polite, but if i keep a conversation brief it might just mean i have better things to do than stand around and chat with someone i don't know.

and even if i were, i wouldn't expect the average bmw owner to understand/care about sticky pedal, throttle lag, clutch delay valve, etc... so i wouldn't even bother bringing them up.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I always say to my friends and people that ask why I like so much BMW's (4 and counting): BMW's are _lifestyle_ not transportation.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *I take every opportunity I can to say hello to fellow BMW drivers, at the store when they're getting in their car, in the neighborhood, at the gym..just small talk, you know? *


BBS's will tell you the types of problems that owners experience, but not the frequency of problems among owners of the same cars or owners of other models. If you wanted frequency, you would have to assume that each make and model had the same demographic and the same desire to communicate about their cars. Kia owners and 330i owners certainly have different demographics, but I wouldn't assume the lack of Kia BBS complaints meant a better quality car.

I also wouldn't take the word of owners I talked to, mostly because it's a small sample and people generally don't like to admit they made a mistake to other people, face to face, especially if it's a monumentally big mistake. I might have told you the troublesome 540i I bought was a lemon or the best car I ever bought, depending on what day of the week it was and the minute by minute fluctuation of the perceived reliability of the beast.

Of the cars I've owned, one was unreliable and was rated as reliable, one was reliable and was rated unreliable, and two were reliable and rate reliable. This tells me that it's luck of the draw, more or less, although your chances of problems are obviously increased from a known unreliable manufacturer (as alluded to in the 330i vs. Kia example above).

Despite past disparaging remarks about Consumer Reports, I do rely on their statistics for reliability and owner satisfaction. Another helpful number is the residual values of used models, which you can also find online. BMW might be less reliable than Infiniti, but the fact that thte BMW is worth 5% more at the end of five years tells me the other side of the story, the subjective desire to own these vehicles.

--gary


----------

